# Microsoft Gives Windows 10 a Major Performance Boost



## btarunr (Nov 12, 2015)

Microsoft released its first major update to Windows 10, with its centerpiece being a performance boost specific to the OS. Redmond claims that with this update, Windows 10 will be up to 30 percent quicker to start-up than Windows 7, and will have higher "performance in everyday tasks." The company also updated Cortana, its voice-assistant, to take inputs from your device's pen. Now you can simply scribble something in Cortanta's notebook, and it will recognize the information, such as phone numbers, e-mail addresses, physical/postal addresses; event and movie bookings; etc. Windows 10 is available for free to current users of Windows 7 and Windows 8.1.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 12, 2015)

I wonder if they also fixed the stupid non-functional standby mode. I have a high end brand new motherboard, brand new PSU and it is IMPOSSIBLE to use standby and hibernation (or hybrid mode). Because on next boot, machine just cycles in what looks like borked up POST-ing process. But always works if it's a normal warm or cold boot... Get your stupid priorities right Microsoft...


----------



## Antykain (Nov 12, 2015)

Still on Windows 10 version 10586.3 atm here.. No update available yet on my end, but looking forward to seeing the improvements to an already pretty snappy Win10.  I have read that the update is coming out in waves though.  Hopefully that wave gets to me soon.   

Edit:  My bad.. 10586.3 is the new update version, which has been available to "Insiders" for a while now it seems.  lol.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 12, 2015)

btarunr said:


> Redmond claims that with this update, Windows 10 will be up to 30 percent quicker to start-up than Windows 7,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Windows 7 for me already boots completely in under 10 seconds....


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 12, 2015)

Totally loving Windows 10 now. So much better than 7 and 8.1


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 12, 2015)

30% faster no explanation as to why
Still no fix for USB HID Joysticks keeping the computer/monitor from sleeping



Jborg said:


> Windows 7 for me already boots completely in under 10 seconds....


Same


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 12, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Totally loving Windows 10 now. So much better than 7 and 8.1



I would agree with that statement.


----------



## horik (Nov 12, 2015)

Let`s see if they let me setup my surround headset.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool, looking forward to try it!


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice try Microsoft but I'm still not gonna upgrade from 7.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 12, 2015)

yes but does it make my coffee, shine my shoes and at least offer to wipe my butt ?

If not, then keep working Microsloft, hehehehe   

But seriously, I thought 10 was already pretty fast from day 1, so if this boost is real, I'm all for it !


----------



## Kursah (Nov 12, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Totally loving Windows 10 now. So much better than 7 and 8.1



+1 Loving it, so far been great on all my workstations, laptops both at home and at work.


----------



## Drone (Nov 12, 2015)

I couldn't care less about boot time. I don't sit and count seconds and I don't turn on/off machine every two seconds.

But I really appreciate that they introduced new memory and compression optimizations. Edge works much better now, new icons and Cortana are great too. Context menus are back to normal and other UI and under-the-hood tweaks make a difference.

The only crappy thing is .. drivers. Realtek Audio, Intel graphics and Nvidia are constantly optimizing for W10 which is great but what about other drivers? Still no solid Intel USB 3 drivers, Broadcom wlan drivers are still ancient, and what about AMD graphics support for older apu/gpu for W10?  Vendors/Manufacturers/Microsoft are too reluctant about that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 12, 2015)

MakeDeluxe said:


> Nice try Microsoft but I'm still not gonna upgrade from 7.



Get off the old software already.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 12, 2015)

Drone said:


> I couldn't care less about boot time. I don't sit and count seconds and I don't turn on/off machine every two seconds.
> 
> ......



 

I only reboot my gaming pc once a month at best, and my file server stays on all the time.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 12, 2015)

Makes me wounder if they fixed the cold boot issue i was having,although i cannot be assed to try atm. need to wait until i can afford to update a program anyways so.

Not going take their word for it and see if others have any luck, think i be just better of waiting until later next year to see


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 12, 2015)

I somehow remember an article in which we were told that windows 8 is here to stay, and that not updating to it was a failure on our parts.


Who would have done that....


Sounds a lot like the Windows 10 hype...


I'm sorry, but 30% faster boots months after launch seems to do more to confirm my suspicions than to alleviate them.  MS pushed Windows 10 out the door, when a couple more months of development would have done it well.  Those who immediately counter that point with "but the development costs" really need to first address the fact that Windows 10 is being given away to people with valid copies of 7 and 8/8.1.  Once you can square all of that, I'll admit that my point has no merit.





On the positive side, it looks like MS is actually putting some effort into improving 10 continuously.  That's definitely a good thing.


----------



## hojnikb (Nov 12, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I wonder if they also fixed the stupid non-functional standby mode. I have a high end brand new motherboard, brand new PSU and it is IMPOSSIBLE to use standby and hibernation (or hybrid mode). Because on next boot, machine just cycles in what looks like borked up POST-ing process. But always works if it's a normal warm or cold boot... Get your stupid priorities right Microsoft...



Smells like bad drivers or issue on your end. Of all the PCs i deployed Win10, i have yet to  see  something similar to this.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 12, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Get off the old software already.


----------



## erixx (Nov 12, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I wonder if they also fixed the stupid non-functional standby mode. I have a high end brand new motherboard, brand new PSU and it is IMPOSSIBLE to use standby and hibernation (or hybrid mode). Because on next boot, machine just cycles in what looks like borked up POST-ing process. But always works if it's a normal warm or cold boot... Get your stupid priorities right Microsoft...


IIRC correctly you have a X99 Sabertooth, right? Same here with the X99-S board. Man am I tired. Very rarely it suspends or hibernates, but most nights it does not and instead of 0 Watts is takes 70 idling...

If the cold boot and energy saving bugs turn out to be related, not to my overclocked mobo, but to Win 10 THEY GONNA HEAR ME IN REDMONT!!


----------



## eddman (Nov 12, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I wonder if they also fixed the stupid non-functional standby mode. I have a high end brand new motherboard, brand new PSU and it is IMPOSSIBLE to use standby and hibernation (or hybrid mode). Because on next boot, machine just cycles in what looks like borked up POST-ing process. But always works if it's a normal warm or cold boot... Get your stupid priorities right Microsoft...



Are you certain it's a win 10 issue? It could be a BIOS/UEFI and/or chipset driver issue, not playing nice with windows 10.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 12, 2015)

eddman said:


> Are you certain it's a win 10 issue? It could be a BIOS/UEFI and/or chipset driver issue, not playing nice with windows 10.


 I was just thinking the same...    @RejZoR is UEFI compatability mode disabled?


----------



## Digital Dreams (Nov 12, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Totally loving Windows 10 now. So much better than 7 and 8.1


Agreed.


----------



## Ebo (Nov 12, 2015)

Dang, thats why my p*rn is over so fast today ?


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Dang, thats why my p*rn is over so fast today ?



That's called "quickie v1.2.50000.4", a new "feature" ms decided to implement without telling you... hehehehe


----------



## Ebo (Nov 12, 2015)

Joss said:


> Sir, you're an idiot.
> But I understand; you perform a function, you're part of a plan and you never feel lonely.
> I understand but cannot accept;
> Sir, I despise you.



Right now I think* you Joss are out of order*. He hasent said anything wrong by all means, and you are on the attack right away. Us who are happy with win 10 might say the same to you about win 7/8/8.1, since all 3 are obsolete, Sir.


----------



## erixx (Nov 12, 2015)

+1


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 12, 2015)

Haters gonna hate. Been using 10 since August. I had my fair share of problems. But now I can honestly say this is by far the best OS that I've used.


----------



## xChoice (Nov 12, 2015)

Did they remove the fucking stupid thing about updating drivers automatically?? if not.... w10 is real bs


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2015)

xChoice said:


> Did they remove the fucking stupid thing about updating drivers automatically?? if not.... w10 is real bs


thats always been a option to turn off
you are  misinformed (as are a lot of people)
http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/stop-automatic-driver-updates-windows-10
system going down for the update now will report back


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 13, 2015)

Joss said:


> Sir, you're an idiot.
> But I understand; you perform a function, you're part of a plan and you never feel lonely.
> I understand but cannot accept;
> Sir, I despise you.



Wow.....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 13, 2015)

I tried updating my Windows 10 Home netbook (HP Pavilion x360 with Pentium N3700 SoC) and it failed at the end, no trace of it in the update history and it won't download again. My desktop that I upgraded from 8.1 to 10 Pro over the weekend sees no update at all.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Windows 7 for me already boots completely in under 10 seconds....


Cool story! W10 will be 30% faster.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

update complete no issues other then msi-afterburner causing a hang on first login (simply cltr alt delete and click switch user and try logging in again)


----------



## Bansaku (Nov 13, 2015)

Joss said:


> Sir, you're an idiot.
> But I understand; you perform a function, you're part of a plan and you never feel lonely.
> I understand but cannot accept;
> Sir, I despise you.



Sir, YOU are the idiot! Get off your high horse and step into reality. Been building customs PCs for 20 years, and can tell you Windows 10 trumps 7/8.1 in every way! If you have issues, it's YOUR fault, NOT Microsoft's!

The ONLY version of Windows that has not been superior to the previous version would be the transition from XP to Vista, and we all know who we can blame for that monstrosity!


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

Bansaku said:


> Sir, YOU are the idiot! Get off your high horse and step into reality. Been building customs PCs for 20 years, and can tell you Windows 10 trumps 7/8.1 in every way! If you have issues, it's YOUR fault, NOT Microsoft's!
> 
> The ONLY version of Windows that has not been superior to the previous version would be the transition from XP to Vista, and we all know who we can blame for that monstrosity!


don't forget windows ME!!


----------



## Bansaku (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> don't forget windows ME!!



.....I try my best to forget! But that really wasn't a total update from W98 rather an afterthought that bombed big time. IMO ME should have been W98 service pack as it's life was cut short by XP. Ugh....speaking of W98.....


----------



## Steevo (Nov 13, 2015)

Bansaku said:


> Sir, YOU are the idiot! Get off your high horse and step into reality. Been building customs PCs for 20 years, and can tell you Windows 10 trumps 7/8.1 in every way! If you have issues, it's YOUR fault, NOT Microsoft's!
> 
> The ONLY version of Windows that has not been superior to the previous version would be the transition from XP to Vista, and we all know who we can blame for that monstrosity!




I concur, Windows 10 so far is as stable, as fast, lean, and 98% as user friendly to me as windows 7, which is and has been a pinnacle for how good an operating system can be, but it too had its weaknesses.


Vista was a new attempt, and the hardware manufacturers as well as MS are to blame for a premature release of a get it to market and fix it later attitude.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> I was just thinking the same...    @RejZoR is UEFI compatability mode disabled?



It's 2015, almost 2016 even, one would expect an OS released 3 months ago would work out of the box with UEFI board released 6 months ago...


----------



## xChoice (Nov 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> thats always been a option to turn off
> you are  misinformed (as are a lot of people)
> http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/stop-automatic-driver-updates-windows-10
> system going down for the update now will report back



hmmm... will try later with another hard drive.... but i swear that thing didnt work in 10240, nor did in insider 105somethingidontremember <.<

MEMORY COME TO ME!....

aaaahhh yeah, i also did not like how the new recovery works, especially when in Insider, that things keeps doing windows.old backups and with each insider update does new ones, and some other shit going on background... too much for me, and my ssd, liking.

So, can the recovery be disabled to stop Windows from making this windows.old?? If it can be done you may convince me to go win10 again.

I might as well try to get rid of all the modern ui, unless devs jump in and prove that thing is useful for something -.- which is not happening so far *cough*




Bansaku said:


> .....I try my best to forget! But that really wasn't a total update from W98 rather an afterthought that bombed big time. IMO ME should have been W98 service pack as it's life was cut short by XP. Ugh....speaking of W98.....



I think i'm one of a few that didn't have any problems with win98 >.<!! but win95 did put a fight to me :'(


----------



## truth teller (Nov 13, 2015)

Bansaku said:


> Windows 10 trumps 7/8.1 in every way


if one only uses native win32 applications and configuration changes are not done daily then 8/8.1 is as performant as 10. but if metro applications are involved than 10 is way better. its not that hard to beat 7, 8 does it, hell, even xp does it if intensive dib/gdi drawing applications are used.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

xChoice said:


> hmmm... will try later with another hard drive.... but i swear that thing didnt work in 10240, nor did in insider 105somethingidontremember <.<
> 
> MEMORY COME TO ME!....
> 
> ...


disabling windows.old is a stupid stupid thing todo 
you can always run diskclean up or delete it manually if you need the space
i agree with everyone else here you don't seem to have a clue


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 13, 2015)

had many problems with win 10, reboot loop, bsod (both blue and black) last but not least immediate shutdown after login into windows. switched back to win 7 (clean install) and voilaaa the problems gone. i'm currently happy with win 7 and will wait until vulkan arrived in Linux.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

SIGSEGV said:


> had many problems with win 10, reboot loop, bsod (both blue and black) last but not least immediate shutdown after login into windows. switched back to win 7 (clean install) and voilaaa the problems gone. i'm currently happy with win 7 and will wait until vulkan arrived in Linux.


never seen anything of the sort on any of the machines iv tested w10 on 
so you either a: did something wrong b: have a device that's not compatiable which given the age of the systems listed in your profile would not surprise me


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> never seen anything of the sort on any of the machines iv tested w10 on
> so you either a: did something wrong b: have a device that's not compatiable which given the age of the systems listed in your profile would not surprise me


I have. There was a major bug in one of the prerelease updates that caused a BSOD boot loop on restart.  Heaps of people had it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 13, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> I have. There was a major bug in the prerelease that caused a TCIP.sys BSOD boot loop. It was due to a buggy NIC driver.


Update said NIC driver?


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Update said NIC driver?


notice he said pre-release updates
stupid users are stupid. sigh


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 13, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Update said NIC driver?


Yep, how'd you guess? 
Was due to a Qualcomm driver..






OneMoar said:


> never seen anything of the sort on any of the machines iv tested w10 on
> so you either a: did something wrong b: have a device that's not compatiable which given the age of the systems listed in your profile would not surprise me


 Notice you said "never seen anything of the sort on any of the machines* iv tested w10 on*"

You're right, stupid users are stupid. You didn't see the bug because you didn't test W10.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 13, 2015)

Alot of windows 7 users cant let go their OS's. I cant blame them as windows 7 is very stable. 

Been using windows 10 since it was first beta. But I didnt really concentrate in bug testing. But, I have been using windows 10 since Aug 10. Changed all my workstations including laptop. Sure there are still some minor bugs. But I dont experience much of crashes since then.

Overall, I like windows 10. It integrates windows 7/windows 8.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2015)

I've been happy with Windows 10, and it's been pretty solid on my machines.  I've disabled the updates recently in 10 but I'm thinking to let it update now that there's this. Then disable again thereafter if I feel so inclined.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> thats always been a option to turn off
> you are  misinformed (as are a lot of people)
> http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/stop-automatic-driver-updates-windows-10
> system going down for the update now will report back


 does not actually work


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> does not actually work


Orly
because it works fine here


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> Orly
> because it works fine here


Hasn't worked for me since day one.  @RejZoR has reported the same.  Nvidia also no longer distributes drivers via WU.  What do you have besides that that is out of date?  I suspect you don't have anything and are being tricked into thinking it works.  I wouldn't be certain of this though, as maybe they finally fixed it.  Would not know, been running a driver filtering WSUS server for a bit now.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Hasn't worked for me since day one.  @RejZoR has reported the same.  Nvidia also no longer distributes drivers via WU.  What do you have besides that that is out of date?  I suspect you don't have anything and are being tricked into thinking it works.  I wouldn't be certain of this though, as maybe they finally fixed it.  Would not know, been running a driver filtering WSUS server for a bit now.


seems to work just dandy preventing realtek/amd's drivers from installing
the thing is you need to uninstall the current driver from the device manger and check "delete drivers for this device" if you have already allowed WU to uninstall a unwanted version


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2015)

Possible.  It WAS broken in a stock RTM install, but come to think of it it'd be pretty amazing if they hadn't fixed it by now...  So you are probably right.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 13, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Totally loving Windows 10 now. So much better than 8.1



there Fixed!


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 13, 2015)

the current driver installation preference is this 
WHQL > vendor drivers
thats always been the case the only difference is that windows now checks for a WHQL driver by default 
windows 7 will overwrite the currently installed driver with the WHQL one if you run the update from the device manager AND  there is a newer WHQL Driver available


----------



## Serpent of Darkness (Nov 13, 2015)

xkm1948 said:


> Totally loving Windows 10 now. So much better than 7 and 8.1



Just to be fair and neutral, Win10 is basically Win8.1 + DirectX 12.0 + some tweaks + rebrand of IE crap with a new name + other software + Windows Updates with vague descriptions....  I've jumped from 7 to 10.  For the most part, I haven't had any issues.  I did run into the start button issue, but I fixed it.  CClearner screwed it up during a registry fix and the powershell portion wasn't working properly.



Jborg said:


> Windows 7 for me already boots completely in under 10 seconds....



My boot time is 5 seconds after post.  Before that, it was around 10 seconds on Win7.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the current driver installation preference is this WHQL > vendor drivers thats always been the case the only difference is that windows now checks for a WHQL driver by default windows 7 will overwrite the currently installed driver with the WHQL one if you run the update from the device manager AND  there is a newer WHQL Driver available



What do mean WHQL >Vendor drivers?
WHQL just means the driver has been submitted to MS and passed testing, Vendors always develop them, for example GPU drivers have to meet WDDM requirements to get WHQL.

Btw W7 checks for the most recent WHQL if the automatic option is used, when a new driver is installed the OS saves a copy to the repository.


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Sounds a lot like the Windows 10 hype...



It is here to say. People (with people I mean the bulk of avarage users in my vicinity) actually think it's cool.

Anyway bootup times are pretty uninteresting.


----------



## Sir Alex Ice (Nov 13, 2015)

I refuse to update to Windows 10 because it crashes my SteelSeries engine 2.x, so can't properly use my Sensei pro mouse. It is Microsoft's fault, this driver is definitely not new.


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 13, 2015)

Antykain said:


> Still on Windows 10 version 10586.3 atm here.. No update available yet on my end, but looking forward to seeing the improvements to an already pretty snappy Win10.  I have read that the update is coming out in waves though.  Hopefully that wave gets to me soon.
> 
> Edit:  My bad.. 10586.3 is the new update version, which has been available to "Insiders" for a while now it seems.  lol.


Yup, same here, been using version 10586.3 for awhile now.  I haven't noticed any speed differences at all but one thing TH_2 update fixed was the annoying synaptic 2.0 driver issues with my razer keyboard and mouse.  Its funny how when they have an update to fix certain problems or add/expand certain features they also bork other shitz like with this update all CPUID programs (GPU-Z, CPU-Z, HWMonitor) are automatically uninstalled b/c it says its incompatible with Windows 10, which is not true all I did was reinstall them and they all work fine.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2015)

And what's up with the random lockups!? They just happen out of the blue for no reason I can think of or debug. The mouse just turns into a "busy" icon, I can't click a single thing and the music just keeps on playing for quite a while (like it doesn't affect the stuff in buffers or something) until it just starts looping and then I have to hard reset. I've had this crap happening with Win10 on my old X58 platform and now on brand new X99 as well. It never happens in a game, just on desktop.

And I remember this happening on ALL Windows since WinXP. Vista, Win7, Win8, Win8.1 and now WIn10. But on all systems it fixed itself over time so I have zero clue what's causing it. Question is, why the hell is it happening in every single Windows release and I can't see to figure out why.


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 13, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> And what's up with the random lockups!? They just happen out of the blue for no reason I can think of or debug. The mouse just turns into a "busy" icon, I can't click a single thing and the music just keeps on playing for quite a while (like it doesn't affect the stuff in buffers or something) until it just starts looping and then I have to hard reset. I've had this crap happening with Win10 on my old X58 platform and now on brand new X99 as well. It never happens in a game, just on desktop.
> 
> And I remember this happening on ALL Windows since WinXP. Vista, Win7, Win8, Win8.1 and now WIn10. But on all systems it fixed itself over time so I have zero clue what's causing it. Question is, why the hell is it happening in every single Windows release and I can't see to figure out why.


Had the same problem, shit was so frustrating. I stuck with it for about a week figuring it would fix itself but never did.  Formatted and reinstall fresh OS fixed the problem for me.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 13, 2015)

What's with the assaults here? 

If one does not like Win10, then go the hell away from this thread. Use your own preference.

In most usage patterns WIN10 is faster on lower end machine than 7 is for me and my hardware around me. And I have not found any serious software that cannot be run or misbehaves.

The seconds about those problems on certain hardware configs? Have you reported it? Using insider or on MSDN, asking your manufacturer etc? If not... blame yourself! Use raw and free Linux for a while and then blame M$ not doing something, M$ does a very fine job already. They are not magicians, they cannot guess every hardware config and see every bug especially if nobody really reports it to them.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh god I want to say something.....  but I'll continue to bite my tongue.....


----------



## Ubersonic (Nov 13, 2015)

Still no ability to disable automatic updates though, the thing most asked for by the customers >.>


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2015)

the only update i am getting is Defender Definitions 
That said, if you have lots of hard drives and USB stuff your boot time isn't going down to 10 seconds... I once booted with nothing connected and then, yes, instant boot to desktop...


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 13, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> It's 2015, almost 2016 even, one would expect an OS released 3 months ago would work out of the box with UEFI board released 6 months ago...


The OS has nothing to do with it.
Fastboot requires a fully compatable UEFI GPU and mobo with UEFI boot enabled. U may have a  980 with hybrid bios or the board could be in legacy support mode, which is the default. I don't know...
So don't be snarky.


----------



## NC37 (Nov 13, 2015)

Got 10 on 2 machines now...don't see a reason to go back to 7. The UI and how the system handles stuff is so much more fluid than 7. 

Privacy concerns are taken care of with Spybot Antibeacon. The clunky start menu done in by classicshell mod.  Cortana and all the excess crap is disabled which is good.

The only major issues with 10...installing it. Neither install was problem or hassle free. In fact the worst has been my tower which was a mess of permission problems and compatibility issues. Took me hours to finally iron them out and the last issue was the Win10 installer taking ownership over my HD. So even if I was admin, it kept getting confused and either wanted all programs loading in admin mode or they'd just not open at all no matter what mode I'd put them in.

Course I read ahead before I installed to make sure I'd avoid issues but even then, this happened. So ultimately the greatest issue confronting a 7 user in the transition is just getting it to work.


----------



## Easo (Nov 13, 2015)

Serpent of Darkness said:


> Just to be fair and neutral, Win10 is basically Win8.1 + DirectX 12.0 + some tweaks + *rebrand of IE crap with a new name* + +++



A little side note, but the Edge is not a rebrand, it is new browser.
It is, however, lacking some important things that other browsers have.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

eddman said:


> Are you certain it's a win 10 issue? It could be a BIOS/UEFI and/or chipset driver issue, not playing nice with windows 10.


 
Yes.  It happens on my W10 machine too, and is THE number one issue with W10 on forums all over.  You'd think they (MS) would have noticed by now.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice... I did get 2 seconds faster boot upon the update! 

Thank god I just shut my sh1t off and never sleep/hibernate! No issues here!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Nice... I did get 2 seconds faster boot upon the update!
> 
> Thank god I just shut my sh1t off and never sleep/hibernate! No issues here!!!


 
Yeah, it was happening with regular shutdowns and startups too for most people.  The best solution is to disable hiberfil, set power options to full in Windows, and then disable all the power-saving features in BIOS.  With all this accomplished it has been the fix for 90% of the people.  That's not a "fix" though, and obviously indicates something MS needs to work on.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

I fixed it by accident I guess. I always run power options on full, and most power settings are disabled in the BIOS... makes sense I don't see it!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 13, 2015)

Easo said:


> A little side note, but *the Edge* is not a rebrand, it is new browser.
> It is, however, lacking some important things that other browsers have.



I thought it was U2's lead guitarist?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 13, 2015)

Frick said:


> It is here to say. People (with people I mean the bulk of avarage users in my vicinity) actually think it's cool.
> 
> Anyway bootup times are pretty uninteresting.



I did a poor job saying what I meant.  What I meant is that we're getting force fed "it's better because of improvement x," where x is functionally a minor upgrade that doesn't do much.  Heck, boot times on 7 can get to 10 seconds and under, just like 10.  At that point, 5 seconds versus 10 is is really insignificant, when mechanical drives and XP used to be measured in minutes until boot (and there are actually some systems out there that still feature that config).

I think Windows 10 should stand on its own, rather than the hype.  I think it's more competently executed that Vista or 8 (what 7 and 8.1 were actually released as).  While I still have issues upgrading myself (personal choice at this juncture), I think it's a worthwhile upgrade for most users.  Seeing it still acting as if it needs to be sold, because there's something more than minor issues, is depressing.


----------



## [502] (Nov 13, 2015)

I've been using W10 since the automatic free upgrade from W7 came out, and I can say that the first week or two I want to go back to W7 badly because of the problems with my sound card drivers, but since it has been taken care of with the newest driver, I don't want to go back to W7 anymore. I can say that W10 is better than W7.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 13, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> don't forget windows ME!!



Or Microsoft Bob!


----------



## xChoice (Nov 13, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> disabling windows.old is a stupid stupid thing todo
> you can always run diskclean up or delete it manually if you need the space
> i agree with everyone else here you don't seem to have a clue



Well mr ******* thing to do, first I care shit for a recovery option inside a software that should not broke in the first time, and second as i said the thing keeps writing shit to my ssd, and i dont see a way (ehem... symlink?) to move that shit to another drive, so if you are going to gift me an ssd every some time i leave it there, if not, then i want AN OPTION to turn that shit off.

Now i'm clueless as if there is an option or not, and thats why im asking you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I've been happy with Windows 10, and it's been pretty solid on my machines.  I've disabled the updates recently in 10 but I'm thinking to let it update now that there's this. Then disable again thereafter if I feel so inclined.


yup I made the switch AGAIN from w7 and I'm liking what I see. Way better then launch day for my rig, they at least got the drivers up to par now and fixed a lot of issues I was having with Edge.

One thing is cpu-z totally reads the core voltage like really low... like 0.60v @ 4.6 lol

W10


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

xChoice said:


> Well mr stupid thing to do, first I care shit for a recovery option inside a software that should not broke in the first time, and second as i said the thing keeps writing shit to my ssd, and i dont see a way (ehem... symlink?) to move that shit to another drive, so if you are going to gift me an ssd every some time i leave it there, if not, then i want AN OPTION to turn that shit off.
> 
> Now i'm clueless as if there is an option or not, and thats why im asking you.



What is it you don't want writing to your SSD? Your data folders, or paging file?  I didn't quite understand your concern. Perhaps we can help?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> The OS has nothing to do with it.
> Fastboot requires a fully compatable UEFI GPU and mobo with UEFI boot enabled. U may have a  980 with hybrid bios or the board could be in legacy support mode, which is the default. I don't know...
> So don't be snarky.



I've installed Win10 using UEFI mode, because I had to fiddle with the HDD MBR by converting it into GPT, because UEFI refuses to work with MBR.
As for the GTX 980, I don't think there is any way to control UEFI or legacy mode... Can't see how...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 13, 2015)

Hopefully they fixed cortana flat our refusing to open for me.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 13, 2015)

erixx said:


> IIRC correctly you have a X99 Sabertooth, right? Same here with the X99-S board. Man am I tired. Very rarely it suspends or hibernates, but most nights it does not and instead of 0 Watts is takes 70 idling...
> 
> If the cold boot and energy saving bugs turn out to be related, not to my overclocked mobo, but to Win 10 THEY GONNA HEAR ME IN REDMONT!!



Maybe it's because I have pagefile entirely disabled. But pagefile is separate from hibernation file. Both eating almost 64GB together is a huge waste of space. Yeah, the other magic of having 32GB RAM XD


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 13, 2015)

I was one of the last hold-outs in the house converting my business machine to 10. Let the kids and wife all be the beta testers for me  

I can say, I am VERY happy with 10. I did run into a few small bugs with my old / dated external DAC and also with WD utilities software, but other than that, I do feel it is a significant improvement over 7 once you figure out where they hid everything and how to access things.


----------



## xChoice (Nov 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> What is it you don't want writing to your SSD? Your data folders, or paging file?  I didn't quite understand your concern. Perhaps we can help?



The windows recovery, that creates windows.old as a means to do a refresh, Apologies if its not recovery the one generating it, and if this is the case, can anyone explain me how Recovery/Refresh works on win10?¿


I already moved user folders, as for pagefile... i dont know what to do with it, so far i just keep it enabled, on the ssd, with a min/max 200mb/1gb, that was how samsung magician software set it, after selecting maximum reliability. I did read somewhere that disabling it is not a good idea, even if you have more than enough ram (i have 8gb) because of how windows works, and its best to keep it enabled even if with very low capacity..... I dont think that with the use i make of the pc with 8gb of ram windows needs to swap, so i was thinking in disabling it... but idk


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 13, 2015)

Garage1217 said:


> I...... I did run into a few small bugs with my old / dated external DAC and also with WD utilities software, but other than that, I do feel it is a significant improvement over 7 once you figure out where they hid everything and how to access things.


This sums up my thoughts about 10.... "old/dated".... was it working before? Was it serving a useful purpose in your computing life, and working? Then it's not on me to replace it. If it's working, I see no need to replace it. That's different when I choose to. My car gets old, as long as it doesn't get totaled, like 2 out of my last 3, then it's my choice to replace it, or not. That's on me. But a piece of hardware/software that works just fine in its current incarnation? I don't want to be forced to replace it by a new OS. 
As for finding everything, I can manage that ok, but it seems to me that with 8 and 10, they just moved things just to show that it was "different" from 7. Why do I need to waste time retraining clients where to find their printers? What was the benefit to them? Nothing? Then Leave it the Fuck Alone!
Change for improvement is good. Change for change's sake is a waste of my time and money.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 13, 2015)

has anyone with pro received the update yet, on 3 of my pc's I see nothing


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2015)

TIP:
Download 1st the latest Media Creation Tool, it will download the ISO from inside and does not let you make a pendrive with another ISO!

OR use an ISO file and the older "Make USB/ISO tool".


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2015)

KainXS said:


> has anyone with pro received the update yet, on 3 of my pc's I see nothing


Yep, last night.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 13, 2015)

^
oops posted before I read your post @EarthDog and thanks.

So when is this update rolling out because I still don't see it in my updates, pretty much all I've been getting lately is windows defender definition updates


----------



## Uplink10 (Nov 13, 2015)

Microsoft, you gotta wonder what their play is, first they remove features from Windows 7 like GUI for editing WiFi profiles and disable detection of ad-hoc networks in Windows 8 (so you have to add a profile manually) and then they remove option to change color of  a title bar in Windows 10.

And now what, they are bringing back the features they already removed like coloured title bar? I am not gonna fall for this marketing BS. Remove, re-add, market what you removed/re-added?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 14, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> And now what, they are bringing back the features they already removed like coloured title bar? I am not gonna fall for this marketing BS. Remove, re-add, market what you removed/re-added?



The whole windows 10 ad campaign seems to center around babies and touch screens and how they will group knowing computers can be touched.

Not once have I seen an ad for a title bar color.  I doubt marketing even care about that, honestly.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 14, 2015)

Ain't in no rush to update OS.. but glad to see W10 getting decent updates so soon after official release.. maybe next year it will be mature enough to actually use.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't know if this has been posted but here:

If your on build #10240 and want the new November 10586.3 and it doesn't show up in windows update then,

Your like me and haven't done the 31 day plan . I upgraded W10 off and on for a few months now and always went back to W7 

Ok seriously, I have all my programs, games, and windows just as I like it... I was kind of shocked to see that for me Id have to do a wipe and re-load using windows media tool to get the November build.

Here's the thing, I DIDNT!! I ran the creation tool and just selected UPGRADE this computer and didn't bother with the USB, or ISO part and wouldn't ya know it, it worked 

To check what version you have hit the Windows key + r and type ...  winver..... then click ok and the version will revel itself.

Just do the upgrade and all your files and such don't change, except all the new updates and the speed... yeah the speed is insane


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2015)

"Microsoft released its first major update to Windows 10, with its centerpiece being a performance boost specific to the OS. Redmond claims that with this update, Windows 10 will be up to 30 percent quicker to start-up than Windows 7, and will have higher "performance in everyday tasks"

is there an emoticon for "leans to one side and farts"?


----------



## trog100 (Nov 14, 2015)

mine hasnt arrived yet.. i just clicked on the mediacreationtool.exe.. selected update this pc now and its busy doing it..

i will report back.. he he

trog

ps.. well it seemed to behave just as if i was upgrading from an earlier operating system.. i expected it to tell me i already had win 10 or some such message.. it didnt.. it downloaded the full version then went though a hefty "getting updates" session  and then proceeded to do a full win 10 install..

the end result was something exactly the same as i had before.. it still reports version 1024.. he he

still it could be worse at least it dosnt appear to have buggered anything up.. 

ps 2.. i spoke too soon.. it had buggered up my 3D grafix.. sooner than mess about trying to fix it i did a C drive system image restore from an image i made yesterday.. at least that bit works.. he he..

i will now sit back and patiently wait until MS decides to give me what it thinks i should have.. when it thinks i should have it.. 

i deliberately keep my C drive system on a small 128 SSD so as i can make smallish disk images.. mine are around 40 gig and quite quick to make or restore.. a full restore takes about five minutes..

ps 3.. okay i didnt have to wait long.. a couple of hours later MS has decided its time for me to be officially "upgraded".. it then downloads over 3.5 gig of data and proceeds to go through what seems to be a full install of the uprated windows 10..

pretty much exactly as it did before but this time i ended up with the later 10586 version..

and yep believe it or not its buggered up my 3D grafix in exactly the same way.. this time i will have to fix it.. he he

it also removed my not quite latest version of CPU-Z and installed the latest version..

what else its done i dont know.. i will now attempt to fix the 3D grafix f-ck up.. its gone all blurry and fuzzy.. i will try an nvidia driver re-install..

i think this is supposed to happen while folks are fast asleep in bed.. but it sure aint a small update.. we are talking a full re-install of the new windows 10.. for folks with slow connections it could take a long time and it sure aint something that you can miss.. unless you are fast asleep in bed.. then you wake up in the morning to a new version of windows.. which in my case (grafix f-ck ups apart) looks exactly like the old one..


----------



## Roel (Nov 14, 2015)

This might have been nice if I didn't have to waste a lot of startup time with a stuck updated at 32% and having to revert. Of course I need to blame my drivers instead of M$ but I can't be bothered to troubleshoot this right now...


----------



## trog100 (Nov 14, 2015)

it is pretty much a complete new windows install.. it even saves the "old windows" on the C drive.. an nvidia driver re-install fixed the fuzzy grafix.. but if its broke that it might well have broke something else i havnt noticed yet.. 

the pic is after the 3.5 gig download.. a restart involves several reboots and a fair time while it installs the "new" windows..







its worth noting that during what it calls the installing new drivers process this is after what it calls downloading.. it does seem to hang for quite a while looking like its crashed.. mine did it at 27% but its actually downloading  loads more data.. with a slow connection this could take a long time and definitely make make people thing the process has crashed.. 

i could see the new lot of data coming and my connection isnt that slow so i knew what was happening.. but i can see why some folks will abort the process thinking the thing has crashed..

trog


----------



## slim142 (Nov 14, 2015)

So what is the build version after this update?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 14, 2015)

Just downloading this thing. Lets see how this works..

I just hope it won't create a 3rd god damn recovery partition on my tablet. It already has 4 reserved partitions because the original one from Win8.1 wasn't enough and they had to make 3 more for some reason and I can't even remove them in disk management...


----------



## trog100 (Nov 14, 2015)

slim142 said:


> So what is the build version after this update?



the build version is 10586.. mine seems to now be running okay.. to be honest apart from different cortana icon everything seems exactly the same as it was.. i recon a few bugs have been quietly gotten rid of.. its probably  a better reworked version of the original.. 

i cant see any other reason for a full 3.5 gig download and what amounts to a completely new install of windows.. 

trog


----------



## Roel (Nov 14, 2015)

Well if it was downloading then with my specs it could only mean their servers are getting overloaded. I will try again when I won't need the PC for some time...


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 15, 2015)

Its a nice update., but its a big update. Boots in just a few seconds. Looks like theres a bunch of new settings and features throughout the OS. Only downside is it uninstalled my copy of CPUz, says it wont work no more..... but its OK because I needed to update it anyhow.

 I was one of the guys that stuck with windows7 and hated windows 8, but windows 10 is a winner. Its a great OS.....anybody still on older OS's is missing out. The only negative thing is privacy concerns but thats the way everything is now....

I stand with FRANCE!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 15, 2015)

slim142 said:


> So what is the build version after this update?



Version 1511 (build 10586.3)

if you run winver (command using search or cortana) it will pop up something like this


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 15, 2015)

I like wider context menus. Works better with the touch controls on my Windows tablet. Other than that, can't really see any other changes or performance increase.


----------



## Hood (Nov 15, 2015)

Version 1511 (build 10586) really does feel like a complete, fully functional OS.  This is the version that should have been the initial release to the general public, and not any of those previous horribly buggy builds.  By doing it that way, Microsoft has once again alienated power users, IT managers, tech writers, and just about everyone else.  I've seen articles advising against upgrading to Windows 10, free or not, because of the many issues and driver problems.  Now everything works great, no more sluggish file explorer, no weird display problems, no crashes at all (so far).   And my Logitech G510 keyboard volume roller now works perfectly (no beeping and display flashing!).  Yes, Windows 10 wants to phone home on every keystroke or mouse click, by default, but if you dig deep enough you can (mostly) disable all that, and there are third party programs out now that can stop all of it (they say).   All in all, I really like this version, and I'm staying with it this time as long as no bad problems show up.


----------



## matar (Nov 15, 2015)

Just installed the update on my 3 PC's and I do see a little improvements when opening apps and windows 10 feels faster but no increases in benchmarks .
but its highly recommended update.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 15, 2015)

I keep getting denied. I've downloaded the upgrade, via WU, and had it refuse to install thrice now. Gonna try this again one more time. Before going the Media Creation Tool route.

Wish me luck. 


EDIT: "We're getting your PC up to date" it says...finally(after the 4th try). So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 15, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> I keep getting denied. I've downloaded the upgrade, via WU, and had it refuse to install thrice now. Gonna try this again one more time. Before going the Media Creation Tool route.
> 
> Wish me luck.



that didnt work for me.. all i got was exactly the same version i already had.. i now have the update as doled out by MS.. but i cant see the slightest difference as regards normal usage.. 

i assume its a more mature less buggy version of windows 10 but apart from that i cant detect the slightest difference in anything..

it did remove my slightly out of date CPU-Z version but bless its little cotton socks it did replace it with the latest version.. something i had not bothered to do.. 

one thing i did notice that the old one never used to do was write home to mother when i had a not exactly unusual Farcry 4 game crash.. i noticed a steady stream of data being uploaded for about an hour while it monitored my system.. 

i am not really happy with MS having open access to my system or what amounts to total control if they want to use it but that is the way things have gone and little can be done about.. 

trog


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 15, 2015)

I did a fresh install and ran sfc /scannow, seems to have corrupted files that can't be repaired. Doe anyone know how to fix these?


----------



## erixx (Nov 15, 2015)

all my computers updated already without fault, except my main rig, the only one that I pimp and tweak a bit.
this pc i have tried ALL without luck. (inluding WinUpd repair tool,  and whotnot. been to all win sites, seeing a LOT of people with problems...

Over 8 updatings all end with "something happened" or just boot back into old win10.


----------



## Hood (Nov 16, 2015)

...PACMAN... said:


> I did a fresh install and ran sfc /scannow, seems to have corrupted files that can't be repaired. Doe anyone know how to fix these?


I get the same results when I run sfc /scannow on my main system with a clean install of build 10586.  Although it's running great and no obvious problems.  I have also gotten that result on a couple of Windows 8.1 systems, but never on my main system.  It doesn't seem to affect anything, so I'm not going to worry about it.  If you are still worried, you can probably dig into the log files and figure out which files are corrupt.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 16, 2015)

Blacked out during install twice. Now it's working fine.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 16, 2015)

Great, now I have a stupid "Windows.old" folder on my root drive that I canot remove (not even with the File Cleanup tool that usually got rid of it). Joy.


----------



## geon2k2 (Nov 16, 2015)

I've installed it since 2 days ago. Everything was smooth and seamless which is a good thing. The update takes a while, I didn't checked the time exactly, but it felt like 30 min, maybe more, on a fast internet connection and SSD. 

Didn't notice much change after the update, there are few tile changes, maybe the most important is the Cortana one, which was not available in my region before (not that I care much about it). Boot time did improved significantly and shutdown is instant.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 16, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Great, now I have a stupid "Windows.old" folder on my root drive that I canot remove (not even with the File Cleanup tool that usually got rid of it). Joy.



i managed to get rid of my "windows old"... had to use a linux on a usb stick thing i have to do it though..

for launching simple things like browsers.. email and stuff.. my linux fatdog 64 operating system all installed on an ancient 4 gig usb pendrive and loaded into system memory at start up is a lot snappier than the new windows 10.. he he..

i made a win 10 to go install on a fast usb (sandisk workspace) stick.. the mediacreation tool lets you do this just download the win 10 ISO and work from there.. and it activates it without any problem.. i am now wondering how to update that.. he he..

i will have to run it for while and see what MS does.. 

trog


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 16, 2015)

I know I can do it by fiddling with user rights (taking them over) but still an annoying unnecessary work...


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't know why they simply don't use the service pack installer method, that always worked well.


----------



## erixx (Nov 16, 2015)

Still unable to install it. If only the logs would show a hint....


----------



## medi01 (Dec 1, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Windows 7 for me already boots completely in under 10 seconds....



Well, the same here, except no SSD and a 4 years old Notebook. (which wasn't too bad back then though, i5, 4GB, with AMD 4550)

Overall, I quite like Win10, bar driver problems (including "you didn't ask for it, but we've just updated driver for ya!"  from windows update)


----------



## Melvis (Dec 4, 2015)

This "Performance" update wont install on my i7 1366 Machine just comes up with an error at 25% and its a clean install...and I just did the update to a clients PC and now its slower then ever before and the printer refuses to work or give any option to set as default device, yeah so far ive seen this update as a big failure


----------

